# Distraught!!!!!



## Emmacampbell16 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have two goldies, Lola who is nearly 6 and Lexi who is 4. They both have the same mam and dad. Lola has had problems with degenerative joint disease and spondylosis, Lexi has had none. About 2 months ago Lola's back leg went lame. The vet presumed it was her current problems and gave her different medication I went back as it got worse they changed her medication again. Still no better I went back and they thought she had ruptured her cruciate ligament. The vet said they could not perform the £2500 surgery she would have to go to a specialist and that her other leg would also need doing in the future. My husband took her over to the specialist this morning and he found a mass and said he wanted to do further tests and x rays before making a decision to operate. I went to collect her before and was told either she had an injury which may heal (but he didn't think this was the case), a malignant tumour in the bone or a benine tumour in the bone, you can feel it and it is the size of a golf ball, I was devesated. I have to rest her and take her back in 3 weeks for further x-rays but keep checking on the size of her lump. The decision I have to make is if we take a biopsy and it is cancer they won't amputate and it may spread or if they take a biopsy and it is milignant do we want her back leg amputated, she is a big goldie and I was wondering if anyone else had had their goldies back leg removed as I really don't know how she will get around, she is unable to put her back leg down and I really don't want her suffering. I am so deeply upset she is my life and I really could do with some advice. Devestated for my Lola and Lexi is so close to her she has been ill today on her own.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, I am so sorry that you are going through this. Stop, take a deep breath and gather your thoughts and some strength, you have had a big shock and have got a journey ahead of you whatever decision you make and you and your girly will need your strength to carry you through it and make the right choices. Hugs to you and your dogs, its been quite a day hasnt it  I am so glad you have found the forum, many of us have travelled a cancer road with our Goldies or a serious health issue.
Theres some very helpful threads in the cancer section I'm sure where there will be members with relevant experience. I dont know of a goldie with an amputated leg through cancer but a friends dog had a back leg amputated through cancer and he was a huge boy, we think part bull mastiff, and you wouldnt have known it was missing..he adapted so very well and continued to be the sweetest boy ever. Another dog I know had his back leg amputated a few years ago too after it was caught in a badger trap whilst they were out walking and he suffered a horrific injury and he is a very large greyhound and again..hes adapted really well and seems to think he has four.
Thinking of you and hoping for a good outcome. You will find this a very supportive and informative forum, please feel free to post here whenever you need to.
There is a UK section too if you want to join there also..go to the community section and look for the Uk group in sociql groups or find us here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/7-uk-golden-lovers.html


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have no experience.
My own dog has cancer right now and while at the oncology vet I've noticed posters for Tripawds Blogs Community Canine Cancer Dog Amputation Recovery Tips Help Advice Information
it might be a good place to get some information


----------



## Emmacampbell16 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Thank you so much for your support it has been an awful day such a shock*

[ Thank you so much for your support it has been an awful day such a shock


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Emma

I am SO VERY, VERY, SORRY you are going through this, but I agree with Jennifer who posted the Tripawd link, I would hope that someone there might be able to give a little advice. Does the vet think she could get along with her weight and losing a back leg?
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo... Information&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13352167983001


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Was looking at the Tripawd Forum*

Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice

Was just looking at the Tripawd forum and there is a Great Pyr that had a leg removed.


----------

